# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  بدأ التسجيل في كلية سعد للتمريض و العلوم الصحية !

## بيسان

بشرى سارة لخريجات الثانوية العامة 

فتح باب التسجيل بكلية سعد للتمريض و العلوم الصحية

تعلن كلية سعد للتمريض و العلوم الصحية بالخبر عن فتح باب التسجيل للالتحاق بالكلية في تخصص التمريض بالتعاون مع جامعة اولستر في بريطانيا ...

و على الراغبات في الإلتحاق بالكلية أستيفاء الشروط التالية :
1/ أن تكون سعودية الجنسية .
2/ أن لا تقل نسبة الثانوية العامة ( القسم العلمي ) عن 80% .
3/ أن لا يزيد عمر المتقدمة على 22 عاماً .
4/ إجادة اللغة الإنجليزية و على استعداد لتطوير مهاراتها اللغوية .
5/ اجتياز المقابلة الشخصية .
6/ اجتياز الفحص الطبي .


و يجب مراعاة استيفاء الأوراق المطلوبة عند التقديم و هي كالتالي :
1/ تعبئة طلب الالتحاق بكلية سعد للتمريض و العلوم الصحية .
2/ شهادة الثانوية العامة ( أصل و صور )
3/ شهادة حسن سير و سلوك ( أصل و صورة ) .
4/ موافقة ولي الأمر .
5/ صورة من البطاقة الشخصية أو بطاقة العائلة .
6/ عدد 3 صور شخصية .


- سيتم الإعلان قريباً عن اليوم المفتوح بالكلية للتعرف عليها و أهدافها و إمكانياتها .
- التقديم بمبنى الكلية شارع الأمير فيصل بن فهد خلف مستشفى سعد التخصصي من الجهة الغربية .
- لمزيد من المعلومات و الاستفسار الإتصال على هاتف 4440 801 /03 
أو فاكس 1994 801 /03
البريد الإلكتروني : icrc@saad.com.sa

----------


## نـــور الـقـمـر

مشكور خيتو بيسان على موضوعك 

والله لايحرمنا منك

----------


## بيسان

العفو خيه
وشكرا لتواجدك في متصفحي
وبالتوفيق

----------

